# كتاب دليل الأسرة في الإسعافات المنزلية للتحميل المجاني



## safety113 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
أعزائيأقدم لكم هذا الكتاب الذي يهم كل بيت​ 
إلحقني يا دكتور​ 
د. أيمن الحسيني​ 

* كيف تتصرف في الحالات الطارئة لحين وصول الطبيب .
* المغص الكلوي .. أزمة الربو .. نقص السكر بالدم .. الغثيان ..
* التشنجات .. ضربة الشمس .. الجروح والنزيف .. التسمم .
* الغرق .. الحروق البسيطة .. الشرقة والكسور .
* الولادة الطارئة .. عضة الكلب .. لسعة قنديل البحر .. لدغة العقرب .​ 









من الرابط​ 
* تم حذف الروابط ،،*
​


----------



## kinghse (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله على المجهود المتواصل والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور أخي أحمد


----------



## ahmed al moslem (12 أكتوبر 2011)

حياك أخي


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## واثق الخطوه (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fraidi (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

